# NCEES #529



## Lielec11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Why do they ignore the phase angle in the solution? They just do 1.5 - 1.0 divided by 1.0. Shouldn't the phase angle affect the voltage regulation?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lielec11 said:


> Why do they ignore the phase angle in the solution? They just do 1.5 - 1.0 divided by 1.0. Shouldn't the phase angle affect the voltage regulation?


See if this is any help:  http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=8261


----------



## Lielec11 (Sep 28, 2012)

#529 in my NCEES question booklet deals ith Volage Regulation...

"The voltage regulation of a bus with a full-load voltage or 1.0 /_0 and a no-load voltage of 1.05/_1.5 pu is most nearly?"

In the solution they ignore the phase angles, why is this?


----------



## Philip (Sep 29, 2012)

That link is to problem #129...

Stevenson 4th ed pg 92 (older edition of stevenson/grainger book)

percent regulation = [abs(Vnl) - abs(Vfl) ] / [Vfl] x 1000

I think NCEES solution is misleading since they have abs value of numerator, which is wrong, then show abs value of each voltage in numerator, which is correct.


----------



## Philip (Sep 29, 2012)

x 100 not x 1000 sorry... not sure how to edit posts


----------



## Philip (Sep 29, 2012)

Philip said:


> That link is to problem #129...
> 
> Stevenson 4th ed pg 92 (older edition of stevenson/grainger book)
> 
> ...


and abs value of denominator, doh! i really need to figure out how to edit posts


----------

